# Swimming, out for walks, and the new baby goat!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Out at the lake.
Spock








Serena






Xena






Atreyu






Bunches, Nicki and Noodle




Scorch and Nicki 


Nicki



Scorch




And lastly the our new baby goat that was born to Stephanie on the 8th. It's a little buck!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Spock has some captivating eyes...and you must be a Never Ending Story fan??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ugh. I love your dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i love all of these pics! as i told u already!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Goats! Love the goats! I think Spock and Scorch are my favorite!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Spock has some captivating eyes...and you must be a Never Ending Story fan??


While I am, Atreyu isn't mine. She came to stay with me to go to a show and is going back to her kennel next month.

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

That baby goat is SO cute. And your dogs look great as always!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Great pics! Xena looks so pretty! My daughter would love your yard and that goat too cute!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks. He is the most adorable little goat!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Spocks eyes do grab ya, XENA is as always IMO the !!!, Atreyu, lookin like an american bulldog or colby X, bunches  all bulldog, Nicki should be a hunting dog she should have a cold nose to go with that bulldog capability  That big ol AST type dog "Scorch" you have is just gorgeous many people would probably like to have him.

we have goats too! the dogs I have here have all been worked and are great with the goats, I can leave any dog in the 2 acres where the goats are. Took hands on one dog ata time.. They all love goats, horses, but they REALLY love chickens, so thats what I'll work on next. ITS GREAT to see your CREW !!! 

Keep up the good work, mark my words lady dogger, you'll make waves wheter you want to or not, and I mean in a good way. Stick to your game plan


----------



## Kaydeon Kyle (Dec 1, 2012)

Great looking dogs!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Spock has matured beautifully! Awesome pics of the gang!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome pics! Ok so the little goat has the cutest little marking on its side! Looks like a face! Too cute!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that baby goat is adorable. Too bad it wasn't twins  
The crew is looking awesome. Looks like Xena really likes the water. I like she wants to join her boyfriend in Splash Dogs  he'll share his piggy lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!



Firehazard said:


> Atreyu, lookin like an american bulldog or colby X,


 She is actually small girl. Bout 35lbs maybe? Size of Crixus. She is a great little dog to have for a bit, so much personality!



Firehazard said:


> Keep up the good work, mark my words lady dogger, you'll make waves wheter you want to or not, and I mean in a good way. Stick to your game plan


One of these days you'll push me further into the Bulldogin world I am sure 



kg420 said:


> OMG that baby goat is adorable. Too bad it wasn't twins
> The crew is looking awesome. Looks like Xena really likes the water. I like she wants to join her boyfriend in Splash Dogs  he'll share his piggy lol


I know, I so though she was droppin one more! I think Ginger may have miss carried 

Girl you gonna make Crixus and Xena have their first fight over D!

It sucks Neener loves the water, but doesn't care about chasing anything or fetching. Serena is going to be the one!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea Serena was having a blast out there  I bet she'll make a fine dock jumper


----------

